# Child visa for kids born outside Australia for Australian PR parents



## vmahajan25 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi Guys, need some advise.

Me and mine wife got Australian PR last year and have plans to move to Australia somewhere by end of this year. I have one question.

I know if child is born in Australia, he will get citizenship directly.
What if my wife gives birth to a child outside Australia, can the child travel with us on some visitor visa and then we apply Child visa (subclass 101) from there? Is it possible for child to get visitor visa and travel with us and if yes how much time that will take?
Are there any problems in getting the visa and PR for new born child who is born outside Australia.

Main query is can the child travel immediately with us on some visa and stay with us in Australia?

Thanks


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi,

Assuming that you have validated your visa by now, it's best to contact the local embassy in India/your current country of residence and inquire with them.

As a rule, Kids born overseas to Australian Citizens are considered as Australian by birth, but since this dont apply to you, you need to check with Embassy further. Not many here have similar experience.


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

vmahajan25 said:


> Hi Guys, need some advise.
> 
> Me and mine wife got Australian PR last year and have plans to move to Australia somewhere by end of this year. I have one question.
> 
> ...


Usually a subclass 600 tourist visa is issued with a condition 8503 which prohibits application for another substantive visa whilst in Australia. If there is no such condition you can apply for a subclass 802 visa for your child onshore. It's quite possible that the DIBP may ask you to apply for a subclass 101 prior to applying for a tourist visa for the child. In such scenarios the child will have to be offshore prior to the grant of the subclass 101 visa.


----------



## wrkrishna (Sep 22, 2019)

Hi Mahajan
I am in the same situation as you are. Can you explain what you have done? Were you able to take your baby with you on visitor visa and applied for Visa subclass 101 in parallel? Also, do we need to inform the local embassy or DIBP or any other org regarding the birth of baby even before applying for child visa?


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

vmahajan25 said:


> Hi Guys, need some advise.
> 
> Me and mine wife got Australian PR last year and have plans to move to Australia somewhere by end of this year. I have one question.
> 
> ...


Hi Vmahajan,

Just wanted to say getting your child on 600 visitor visa and applying 802 from onshore might be an option.

Thanks,
Ss


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

SSrng said:


> Hi Vmahajan,
> 
> Just wanted to say getting your child on 600 visitor visa and applying 802 from onshore might be an option.
> 
> ...


I mean Tourist visa with NFS waiver


----------

